# Citizenship



## Mydaysaregood (May 23, 2018)

Hi everyone I wanted to ask that i ve applied for portuguese citizenship through marriage 3 months ago, but still no news. Do any one know how long does it takes to answer? 
Also if anyone can shed light on internal process of portuguese authorities over nationality cases?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

a friend has hers through in just over three months. But the anaswer to your question is HOW LONG IS A PIECE OF STRING


----------



## Mydaysaregood (May 23, 2018)

I am married with my wife for last 3 years but living together since 2011


----------



## Mydaysaregood (May 23, 2018)

By piece of string you mean how long we are living together? Isn't? Or you mean something else?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A piece of string no one can measure....
so the answer to your question is... when they get around to it


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mydaysaregood said:


> I am married with my wife for last 3 years but living together since 2011



My friend had been married for 35 years.
No one knows how long it can take for documentation to p0ass throught the system here in Portugal. EACH case is different


----------



## Mydaysaregood (May 23, 2018)

Ok its better i wait for it


----------



## mapvg (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi, I have seen your post regarding the application you have made for Portuguese citizenship through marriage. May I ask if where did you apply and what documents did you provide? Did they ask you for the effective links to the Portuguese community and as well as knowledge of the Portuguese language? Btw, are you living in Portugal or you live somewhere and submit your application in Portugal? Im looking forward for your response and might help me with my future application. Thank you


----------

